
Ask HN: Thoughts on memristors? - deepnotderp
I&#x27;d love to know the HN crowd&#x27;s thoughts on memristors.<p>How far off they are from production?<p>Technical problems to be overcome?<p>Economical problems to be overcome?<p>Compatibility with CMOS?<p>Scaling capabilities (ie can it match Moore&#x27;s Law?)<p>Anything in general :)
======
macawfish
Some interesting resources about DIY scale memristors...

The coherer is a memristor:

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1306.0942.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1306.0942.pdf)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZRIPdr1lug](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ZRIPdr1lug)

A natural memristor:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpHJARlKT1o](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpHJARlKT1o)

It'd be awesome if someone manufactured DIY friendly, through-hole memristors.
All these big companies are focused on making memristors for integrated
circuits, but it really makes sense to have some human-friendly memristors
available for makers and tinkerers.

I imagine that this could be a viable business for some smart, creative folks
who understood the potential for simple, useful applications of these things.

------
adamb_
"The main problem with memristors is no one has figured out how to make large
numbers of them that are reliable enough for commercial electronic devices.
Researchers continue to puzzle over the best materials to use and the most
effective way of manufacturing them"

From: [https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/hpe-debuts-its-
ne...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/hpe-debuts-its-next-gen-
computer-sans-much-anticipated-memristors/)

------
mchannon
They are _in_ production, available in 16-DIP packages. They are hella
expensive ($20ea for a 'burn and learn' off-spec unit, hundreds for a spec
one).

You can buy them here: [http://knowm.org/product/](http://knowm.org/product/)

------
dayve
Memristors are an interesting concept theoretically. There was a thread about
this on HN recently.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14562399](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14562399)

